#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: ΚΑΝΕΠΕ & pushover στο Fespa, Θεσσαλονίκη, 26.01.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Σάββατο, 26 Ιανουαρίου 2013, 15:00-20:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Πλατεία Αριστοτέλους 9, Electra Palace Hotel
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤ με σειρά προτεραιότητας

*Θέμα:* Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων (ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.) και pushover ανάλυση στο πρόγραμμα Fespa

*Διοργανωτής:* LH Λογισμική & Ergodesing (επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της LH Λογισμική στη Θεσσαλονίκη)

Στόχος της ημερίδας είναι να εισάγει τον μηχανικό στις δυνατότητες του νέου module , Fespa R, του στατικού προγράμματος Fespa. 
Με το module Fespa R δίνεται η δυνατότητα αποτίμησης της φέρουσας ικανότητας κατασκευής με την χρήση της ανελαστικής ανάλυσης Pushover σύμφωνα με τον ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. (Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων).

*Πρόγραμμα:*
15:00-16:00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές
16:00-16:15 Χαιρετισμός Σπύρος Λιβιεράτος
16:15-17:00 Η ανελαστική ανάλυση Pushover με το Fespa. Πλεονεκτήματα της μεθόδου. Βασίλης Παπαρίζος
17:15-18:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. με το Fespa. Γιάννης Ντόντος 
18:30-19:00 Διάλειμμα - Καφές
19:00-19:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. Προσθήκες-Ενισχύσεις. Γεωργία Κεφάλα
19:30-20:00 Ερωτήσεις - Συζήτηση

Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής: *ΕΔΩ* και στα τηλ.: 2310.417.441-3

*Πηγή:* LH Λογισμική

----------


## Xάρης

Το βίντεο από την παραπάνω ημερίδα:

----------

